# General > General Knives & Blades >  Mora of Sweden Knife vs military survival knife

## SurvivingtoThriving

I have both knifes, and I love both too, but they both have their pros and cons.Morakniv classic 1 carbon sheath.jpg The Mora of Sweden Knife, comes razor sharp and stays that way with vary little honing. It does not have the weight to chop branches or logs, but you can baton it if needed.1235886985167-55739858.jpgThe military survival knife, is not sharp out of the box, but you can get a decent edge on it with a wet stone. It does have the blade length and weight to hack through 2-4 in inch logs. Both knifes are a good price and well made. Which one would you rely on in a survival situation?

----------


## Rick

Who's the military knife made by and what kind of survival situation? If it's war, I might go with the military knife. If it's too far to walk back to the truck probably the Mora.

----------


## SurvivingtoThriving

> Who's the military knife made by and what kind of survival situation? If it's war, I might go with the military knife. If it's too far to walk back to the truck probably the Mora.


I didn't get directly from the maker, so not sure. The survival situation would be in the Canadian boreal forests.

----------


## Rick

If I don't know the maker then I can't judge the quality of the knife. You're not really comparing apples to apples. A knife is a tool for a specialized job. Those two knives are meant to perform different tasks even though some work will overlap. Most on here carry multiple knives so they have the right tool for the job.

----------


## Rick

Read through this on the survival scenario. While it sounds pretty straight forward, it's not. Time of year, location, geography and weather all play a role in survival scenarios. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...rio-Check-List

----------


## Sarge47

> I didn't get directly from the maker, so not sure. The survival situation would be in the Canadian boreal forests.


Mors Kochanski, a top survival teacher in the Canadian Boreal forest, rely's on just his Mora knife; he teaches all of his students to do the same.  His way of wearing the knife around his neck is oft-times copied by his students, such as Cody Lundin.  However, like Rick says, each knife has a specific job and I would go with whichever knife is easily at hand without worry.  Next question?   :Cool2:

----------


## SurvivingtoThriving

What I was trying to say is, would you rather have the small razor sharp blade of the mora knife, or the heavy chopping power of the military knife.

----------


## Sourdough

> What I was trying to say is, would you rather have the small razor sharp blade of the mora knife, or the heavy chopping power of the military knife.


I choose to have a LOT of both and everything in between.........

----------


## crashdive123

> What I was trying to say is, would you rather have the small razor sharp blade of the mora knife, or the heavy chopping power of the military knife.


All depends on what needs doing.

----------


## glockcop

As a general purpose/utility knife, it hard to beat a Mora. IMO the Mora would be a more handy woodscraft knife than a large clunky "Rambo" knife. There is a time and place for a large knife but mostly everything you need to do with a knife can be done just fine with a 4 1/2 " blade Mora. Others MMV.

----------


## SurvivingtoThriving

> As a general purpose/utility knife, it hard to beat a Mora. IMO the Mora would be a more handy woodscraft knife than a large clunky "Rambo" knife. There is a time and place for a large knife but mostly everything you need to do with a knife can be done just fine with a 4 1/2 " blade Mora. Others MMV.


 I agree, there is not allot of things a Mora knife can't do when you are deal with bush-craft and all purpose uses.

----------


## tank

I have carried a K-BAR in the wilds of Michigan's U.P. for years, it has done everything that I have asked it to do. I haven't ever had a Mora but I do carry a Buck folder on my belt. With a leatherman and a small 3 bladed pocket knife, all have done what I have asked them to do. 
But I have been thinking about getting a Mora if for no other reason than just to try it. I don't go out into the bush much anymore, and a sheath knife makes alot of eye brows twitch with the sight of a sheath knife, so I very seldom carry one anymore. 
Good luck and stay safe, it's a jungle out there.
Tank

----------


## lucznik

I owned a Mora once.  Mine was like the one you see Cody Lundin wearing on his necklace.  I didn't like it.  

It was plenty sharp but, the wood handle on it was too slippery and there was no guard to keep my fingers from sliding down to the blade and getting sliced.  This was especially true when I tried to use it to field dress an elk.  Bloody hands and a slippery knife were a very bad combination.  Nothing tragic happened but, I decided very quickly that the Mora wasn't a knife for me. (I know they make other knives, even some with rubber handles, but I just don't like those.  They don't feel right in my hand.)

I also didn't like the cheap plastic sheath that came with the knife.  It was worse than worthless.

----------


## SurvivingtoThriving

> I owned a Mora once.  Mine was like the one you see Cody Lundin wearing on his necklace.  I didn't like it.  
> 
> It was plenty sharp but, the wood handle on it was too slippery and there was no guard to keep my fingers from sliding down to the blade and getting sliced.  This was especially true when I tried to use it to field dress an elk.  Bloody hands and a slippery knife were a very bad combination.  Nothing tragic happened but, I decided very quickly that the Mora wasn't a knife for me. (I know they make other knives, even some with rubber handles, but I just don't like those.  They don't feel right in my hand.)
> 
> I also didn't like the cheap plastic sheath that came with the knife.  It was worse than worthless.


I agree the sheaths are horrific on the Mora knifes.

----------


## Rick

What do you want a sheath to do?

----------


## socom2173

A Mora will do 90% of your camp chores no problem, but it wouldn't be my only knife.
 Although I've seen it Baton through small logs I don't think it would last for very long doing it!

 You never know when you'll get lost or injured (or both) and I wouldn't want to be cought in that situation with only my Mora. 
If I go for a walk I'd bring the Junglas.

 And I am talking about deep wilderness but, As Rick said It all depends on your situation.
If your situation is a public campground I'd get the Mora.

----------


## Rick

I'm with you, Socom. As I said earlier, most on here carry more than one knife. I do because I expect them to perform different jobs. I also agree with you on the batoning. Not something I'd want to do with my only knife. 

There are a couple of ways to split your wood with only a knife and not force your knife to take a lot of abuse. 

1. Cut a chisel shape on the end of a piece of wood about the size of your forearm. Then, for the wood you need to spit, just begin to baton with your knife so you have a split in the wood. Insert the chisel end of the other piece of wood in the split and drive it through with a rock. 

2. Lay the piece of wood you need to split horizontal. At the center point of the wood, baton your knife half way through the diameter of the wood. Then give the wood a good rap, cut side up, across a sturdy log with the mid point of the wood landing on the log. (I hope that makes sense). Hit the log with the wood at the midpoint with the cut on the up side (better?). The out end of the wood will split from the cut longways right down the center of the wood. Turn the wood around so you are holding the end that has split and rap it again. The other end will split from the cut longways right down the center of the wood. You will now have the long half of the wood in your hands and two half pieces on the ground. Either give the long piece a rap on the log or wedge it between two smaller trees and break it in half so you have four pieces of firewood and you've done very little work with your knife. 

I hope that makes sense.

I'm not talking cabin logs here. I'm talking about firewood. Smaller limbs for a campfire.

----------


## SurvivingtoThriving

> What do you want a sheath to do?


Its not that the sheath doesn't protect the knife and protect you from the knife, its that the sheath belt loops are engineered badly and they are vary uncomfortable. Also the belt loops usually don't fit on your average leather belt.

----------


## Rick

If you look at the belt loop, you'll see the standard belt loop fits a 1 inch belt. There is also a key hole in the belt loop that fits over a button. Since most craftsmen in Sweden wear coveralls, especially in the winter, the key hole fits over a button on the outside of the coverall. You'll find this type of sheath on most traditional knives and craftsman knives. 

Mora has also come out with two new belt loops. One is a closed 2 1/2 inch belt loop and the other is an open belt loop that slips over the belt and has a small tab that catches on the underside of the belt. It fits a 1 1/2 inch belt. These are mostly found on the newer non-traditional knives.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm asked quite often what is the best survival knife?   My answer has stayed the same for many years - "The best knife is one you are willing to carry with you all the time while in the field".  Considering survival situations occur unexpectedly, you can't plan to have your "survival knife" when you need it.  The knife you have with you will be your survival knife.  So, choosing a knife is only half the issue, the other half is - are you willing to carry that knife with you all the time?

----------


## rebel

I used to flop back and forth between the ka-bar and mora.  The last couple of years the mora has been used the most.  I like the weight, size and feel of the mora.  I don't chop with it,  I carry a hawk for that.

----------


## SurvivingtoThriving

> If you look at the belt loop, you'll see the standard belt loop fits a 1 inch belt. There is also a key hole in the belt loop that fits over a button. Since most craftsmen in Sweden wear coveralls, especially in the winter, the key hole fits over a button on the outside of the coverall. You'll find this type of sheath on most traditional knives and craftsman knives. 
> 
> Mora has also come out with two new belt loops. One is a closed 2 1/2 inch belt loop and the other is an open belt loop that slips over the belt and has a small tab that catches on the underside of the belt. It fits a 1 1/2 inch belt. These are mostly found on the newer non-traditional knives.


I have not ordered a new one for a awhile, I will have to look into the new sheaths. Thanks for the info!

----------


## Rat-7

Carried a Mora for years and still would if they still offered the 550 in green rather then the red. I carried a Finlandish Puukko around my neck right now. Carried the big military knives when I was with the forces but since then I've switched to puukkos for a few reasons.....
1) Smaller blade allows me to EDC carry a fixed blade without raising alarms around me
2) The scandi grind is one of the easiest and sharped grinds to maintain
3) Like Mors says "If you need more then a Mora, you need more practice not a bigger knife."

----------


## Rick

Sadly, the 550 went the way of the DoDo Bird.

----------


## kyratshooter

Why must it be green?

Even in the military they issue the paratroops an orange switchblade so they won't lose it.

----------


## finallyME

> Its not that the sheath doesn't protect the knife and protect you from the knife, its that the sheath belt loops are engineered badly and they are vary uncomfortable. Also the belt loops usually don't fit on your average leather belt.


That is why I made my own sheath for my mora 710
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I also modified the sheath on the 511 to be more comfortable to carry on a belt.

I don't buy a knife because the sheath is good.  I buy a knife because the knife is good.  I can easily change the sheath.

----------


## Rat-7

The green 550 was just personal preference. I still have a few red ones kicking around but I find they look like toys.

----------


## Rat-7

I apologize...... Its the Mora 510 I'm referring to... not the 550. Confusing my knives with my cordage. lol

----------


## Rick

Sadly, the 510 went the way of the 511 that went the way of the DoDo bird.

----------


## kyratshooter

Ragweed forge still has the 511 and the 546 in green if you desire

http://www.ragweedforge.com/SwedishKnifeCatalog.html

----------


## Rick

Nope. Sorry. The 511 is red and the 546 is blue. If you want a green one try the 546MG, the 11827 or 11863, 746G, 860MG or 2000. There is a new Bushcraft Survival Knife but it's pretty expensive; about $70. There's also a Forest Camo in the $40 range. 

I think that's all the green ones.

----------


## crashdive123

There's always this option.......


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Or any number and Krylon.

----------


## Sarge47

Here's the problem with this thread.  You're asking for a "one size fits all" type of knife and there just ain't no such animal.  I own several knives, the two largest being a Becker Combat Bowie and a Ka-Bar Kukri.  My favorite light duty knife is the Mora 2000.  That blade grind is simply fabulous, and one of our members who's an Alaskan guide quartered a moose with one!  So if I have to pick just one it'd be the Mora 2000.  I don't worry about the sheath as I've hung it on a loop of 550 cord and hang it around my neck.  For chopping I use a lightweight Buck hand ax.   :Cool2:   :Thumbup1:

----------


## Winter

Here's what is weird with this thread.

Mora makes the Swedish Military Survival Knife. Rather, did make it, now Fallkniven makes it. Fallknivens are so much nicer.

Look at military issue survival knives.

USA
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

UK
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

France
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sweden
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Germany
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I could go on, but it's like us, everybody likes something differant. Out of those, I'd be happy with the brit Mod O paired with the German army folder. If only one knife out of those I'd have to go with the swedish fallkniven.

----------


## Rick

I surrender. I took the French knife.

----------


## lucznik

Are you sure that's the official French-issue knife?  I don't see a corkscrew.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Nope. Sorry. The 511 is red and the 546 is blue. If you want a green one try the 546MG, the 11827 or 11863, 746G, 860MG or 2000. There is a new Bushcraft Survival Knife but it's pretty expensive; about $70. There's also a Forest Camo in the $40 range. 
> 
> I think that's all the green ones.


http://www.ragweedforge.com/546-g.jpg

In green right below the 546 in blue.  Price is $12

----------


## Rick

Yes. It's the 546G. That's a different knife than the 546. If you ask Jim for a 546 you'll get the blue one. If you ask him for a 546G you'll get the green one.

----------


## Tony uk

Horses for courses, A tool can only be made to perfrom well at so many tasks before it becomes equally useless at everything. If i had to choose one knife i would take the more durable of the two since i would have more confidence beating on it. Like alot of members have said above you would be best carrying several knives to suit your needs rather than relying on just one.

----------


## crashdive123

Tony!  Good to see you back around again.

----------


## Tony uk

Thanks Crash, good to see the fourms still doing well !

----------


## Sarge47

Welcome back Tony, I've missed you around here.  As you can see the forums have grown quite a bit!

 :Thumbup:   :clap:   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

Hey! Look who the cat drug in. Welcome back, Tony. Where in blazes have you been off to?

----------


## oldtrap59

I guess I sound like most of the members here. I carry a Schrade pocket knife,(been in the family for years) a Mora 711,(had it for about a year) a Old hickory butcher with a homemade sheath,(bought at a yard sale for a dollar) and a hand made hawk i've had for alot of years. Each piece has it's own purpose. I as someone has already said would have to consider my pocket knife to be my survivial piece however, as it is the one I always have on me and nothing will help you survive if you don't have it on you.

Oldtrap

----------


## tsitenha

You can get the red handled Mora from Lee Valley with a finger guard, it has a slot the let the knife sit int the sheath. The sheath itself is not the best but lends itself well to be modified to a neck knife sheat like Cody and Mors and a few other do.

----------

